# Intercaler Photo booth entre la webcam et un autre logiciel (Skype) ?



## Dark Templar (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Les effets de PhotoBooth c'est bien mais on ne peut que prendre des photos. Pourtant les effets sont appliqués en temps réel, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne peut pas prendre de vidéo. En fait ce que j'aimerais faire c'est détourner le flux qui sort de Photobooth (ce qui s'affiche) pour l'utiliser comme entrée dans un logiciel de vidéoconf (à la place de la webcam), et ainsi pouvoir appliquer des effets pendant que je chatte. Je sais qu'il y a des applications qui le font sur PC (par exemple le logiciel fourni avec les webcams Logitech), est-ce que c'est possible sur Mac ? Merci de ne pas me répondre que ce sera un peu possible avec iChat dans 10.5 parce que déjà il est pas sorti et en plus quasiment personne n'utilise iChat :mouais:.


----------



## ibanezmac (31 Octobre 2006)

Pardon ? 
Personne n'utilise ICHAT ? 
Va voir http://www.ichatclub.org


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Novembre 2006)

ibanezmac a dit:


> Pardon ?
> Personne n'utilise ICHAT ?
> Va voir http://www.ichatclub.org


5000 utilisateurs, g&#233;nial. :mouais:
M'&#233;tonnerait qu'il y ait qui que ce soit que je connaisse. Mes amis soit ils ont un PC, soit ils ont un Mac mais il veulent discuter avec les gens qui ont un PC (on est pas sectaires ). Et pour la visio y a que Skype &#224; ma connaissance qui fonctionne correctement.

Et pour ma question de d&#233;part, personne n'a d'id&#233;e ? M&#234;me si &#231;a passe par un gros bricolage je m'en fiche.


----------



## GLX (6 Novembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les effets de PhotoBooth c'est bien mais on ne peut que prendre des photos. Pourtant les effets sont appliqués en temps réel, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne peut pas prendre de vidéo. En fait ce que j'aimerais faire c'est détourner le flux qui sort de Photobooth (ce qui s'affiche) pour l'utiliser comme entrée dans un logiciel de vidéoconf (à la place de la webcam), et ainsi pouvoir appliquer des effets pendant que je chatte. Je sais qu'il y a des applications qui le font sur PC (par exemple le logiciel fourni avec les webcams Logitech), est-ce que c'est possible sur Mac ? Merci de ne pas me répondre que ce sera un peu possible avec iChat dans 10.5 parce que déjà il est pas sorti et en plus quasiment personne n'utilise iChat :mouais:.



Marche juste avec iChat mais c'est donc possible :
c'est bien les effets quartz qui sont ici appliqués dans *chatfx*
maintenant pour d'autres softs de visio, je ne sais pas.

-- 
gilbert


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Novembre 2006)

GLX a dit:


> Marche juste avec iChat mais c'est donc possible :
> c'est bien les effets quartz qui sont ici appliqu&#233;s dans *chatfx*
> maintenant pour d'autres softs de visio, je ne sais pas.
> 
> ...


OK, bon &#224; savoir, merci. Dommage que ce ne soit que pour iChat, et pas pour n'importe quelle application.
En fait ce qu'il me faudrait c'est un soft qui cr&#233;e un sorte de webcam virtuelle sur laquelle on puisse passer le flux que l'on veut.


----------

